# Good Start to Show season



## B-TownBullyz (Nov 14, 2010)

The start of the show season here in the NE has been good to the B-Town family. We have attended 4 shows and have come home with something each time. I am proud of my boy and the other dogs in our family as well. (These are just Luciano and Fuegos) We have a few more that are Nemesis's :ThumbsUp:


----------



## CaLi 2 B.C. (Dec 4, 2010)

Great work.Its really killin me there are no ABKC shows out here.Keep up the good work!


----------



## angelbaby (Feb 4, 2010)

good job , great start to the season it looks like.


----------



## pitbullmamanatl (Jun 1, 2010)

lol Vic be goin in... goin in... and he goes hard... Congrats man! Boys are doing a bangin job!


----------



## B-TownBullyz (Nov 14, 2010)

pitbullmamanatl said:


> lol Vic be goin in... goin in... and he goes hard... Congrats man! Boys are doing a bangin job!


Thank you I gotta champ at least one out before my baby arrives in a few months.... Travel will get cut heavy once the baby is born :hammer:


----------

